# sonus drying towel verdict



## badgerbob (Sep 26, 2009)

whats the verdict on the sonus der wander drying towel is it better then a chamois and does it leave any scratchs i have used the meguars one and i thought it was crap can you guys and girls please help how do you store these are they best keep wet or let to dry


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

any decent microfibre will be many times better than leather. leather is for people when cant be bothered to do a good job cleaning. if the car is perfectly clean one only needs to lay a microfibre on to the car and pull it off in the most gentle way imaginable.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

They are great you can get 2 on ebay for about £17 I wash mine after use and dry it out


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> They are great you can get 2 on ebay for about £17 I wash mine after use and dry it out


Yelow TT, what do you wash it with? I was advised to put them in an automatic washing machine with non-bio liquid and white vinegar. I've had them about a year and a half now and must say they are not as good as they were at first. I would expect some drop in performance but not to the extent where mine are at. :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DStill said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > They are great you can get 2 on ebay for about £17 I wash mine after use and dry it out
> ...


I just use the non bio to wash them in To dry the car I use one to get the thick of the water of then the other to finish with


----------



## badgerbob (Sep 26, 2009)

Can someone explain the correct way to use this towel as I didn't get a very good finish at all do you need more then one towel


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Make sure you don't use fabric conditioner when washing them. It stops them from absorbing water so efficiently, apparently.

Josh


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Super Josh said:


> Make sure you don't use fabric conditioner when washing them. It stops them from absorbing water so efficiently, apparently.
> 
> Josh


Also use non bio sope powder


----------



## badgerbob (Sep 26, 2009)

why did the towel leave streaks and leave the towel pattern on the paint work


----------

